# please can some help!!



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi guys,

sorry to be a torture,

i dont know how to transfer one post from a thread to another so if anyone gets the chance could you please go into ladies in 2ww thread and read the post i have posted up today,
i really am on a feel sorry for myself trip today so i apologise in advance,i just need some encouragement!!

icsi xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

icsi

Can you not just copy & paste??

Jillyhen


----------

